# Went to a festival alone :)



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay, so lately I've been thinking a lot about going to an electronic music festival on my own. The thing is, I have only one friend that actually likes trance music, but he doesn't want to spend much money on it (plus some other people I know vaguely, but they always go to festivals/parties with their friends). Other people in my social circle don't like it, or they don't like me enough to join me. I had made plans to go alone before, but I was eventually too scared to go and sold my ticket. Now this week it really occupied my mind that I would make a statement of independence, autonomy and courage by going alone, plus I really felt like going out. So I bought a ticket on friday and went yesterday . The good thing was that I was quite tired yesterday as a result of a lack of sleep and working a lot, which made me a lot less self-conscious (do people recognize this??). I was a bit anxious on my way there (it was 20 minutes cycling from my home) but when I got there it was quite okay. I met some guy I knew who was with his friends, which made me feel a bit more comfortable because at least now I had someone to talk to (although unfortunately I immediately started to think that the friends of my 'friend' thought I was a weirdo). Most of the time they were at other stages however so I was mostly on my own. Surprisingly I managed to 'dance' and party freely, not caring what others thought of me. Even exchanged some words with some random dude. It was good to see that there were other people partying alone and not giving a sh*t, which inspired me to do the same. I managed to stay there for about 7 hours, enjoying the music a lot.

So this is really a triumph for me. It was actually nice that I could do my own thing and didn't need to discuss with others about where to go. Still, I think going with people I know and not caring what théy think of me may be a bigger triumph. I think I tend to value the opinion of people I know (but that I'm not really 100% comfortable with) more than the opinion of total strangers. But again, still a triumph :yes


----------



## moonbeasts (Jul 17, 2014)

That's amazing! I sure wouldn't be able to do the same thing. Congratulations


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Well done. I would like to attend a music festival but I don't think going alone would interest me. It feels like it would be so much better with a group of friends, and being in a huge crowd without knowing anyone would just highlight your own feelings of loneliness. That's just my personal view on it. But if you enjoyed it, that's great.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Good for you! I went to a concert by myself once b/c the person I was going with backed out at the last minute. The lesson I learned was that surely this must happen to other people also, so nobody there even knows whether you planned to go by yourself or you had a friend who couldn't make it. Either way, it didn't matter and I was free to move when I saw some empty seats a few rows closer!


----------



## Ryaers (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats man! I think it's a big triumph. I'd love to do it too but I think my SA has held me back before, I guess you've just got to think that you're completely anonymous at most music festivals and you're never going to see them again so you should just embrace the music. Even if it's your final goal to go with people you know and not care, it's a great first step


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Ryaers said:


> Congrats man! I think it's a big triumph. I'd love to do it too but I think my SA has held me back before, I guess you've just got to think that you're completely anonymous at most music festivals and you're never going to see them again so you should just embrace the music. Even if it's your final goal to go with people you know and not care, it's a great first step


Thanks  And you're right about being completely anonymous. Even if some people would think 'oh why is he standing there on his own, I guess he has no friends and is a total lunatic' (which probably no one will think) that shouldn't be relevant because you have no ties to those people anyway.


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

Incredible achievement! 

I envy your ability to go and do something like this. I wouldn't class my anxiety as severe but this is something I wouldn't even consider! 

Good work dude.


----------

